# Looking for a female rat or two, manchester UK



## MRDrumsarr (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a female or two to keep max(female) company,
sadly paddy died yesterday and i'm now concerned that max won't
have the quality of life she deserves without some cage buddies
present.

She's really friendly and i've never had problems introducing new rats
(which i had to do for a few weeks as my neighbour had an unexpected litter)

If there's anyone in the manchester area (or you know someone) with
rats that need rehoming i'd be so grateful for a response


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't live anywhere near there, but I've been looking online and I found a list of small animal rescues in the UK, so here's the site: http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/rabferr.html

and I've been looking on it and I found so far Camp Nibble, which has 2 two year old female rats, but I'm assuming that you would prefer younger ones, but its just a suggestion.

Also, on the findafurry link, look on find a rat, and I think manchester is somewhere near Wales, there are six girls in Holyhead, Wales that need homes. If there is somewhere closer on that list, select it and click on get adverts and scroll down. http://www.findafurry.co.uk/adverts.php?animaltype=rat

One more that I found was the Ramkin Rattery, Heres a link: http://ramkinrats.apebox.org/index.php

I havn't finished looking through the list, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in the UK too. If you're wanting to rescue, you're probably best off looking frequently on www.preloved.co.uk, www.gumtree.com and www.adtrader.co.uk. Or you could look into rescue centres in the area. You could also consider joining www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community, which is a UK based rat forum and looking in their re-homing section. I just collected a single male rat that I came across on gumtree and adtrader last Monday.

If you're wanting rats from a recognised breeder, you could send an email to [email protected] and asking for a list of breeders in the UK. They are the National Fancy Rat Society - http://www.nfrs.org/about.html#buying


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just had a quick look on gumtree and found these in the Manchester section, if any are still available:

Two females free to a good home - http://manchester.gumtree.com/manchester/63/55194363.html

5 rats; doesn't state what sex - http://manchester.gumtree.com/manchester/90/53721490.html

4 rats; doesn't state sex - http://manchester.gumtree.com/manchester/33/53409933.html


----------



## Solar (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,

I just made a new thread - I have two gorgeous ladies needing a new home asap. 
I am in the UK and willing to drive to Manchester.


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 14, 2007)

There's also Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue - [email protected]


----------



## KathyM (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 8 female babies here as fosters, 3 are reserved. I am in West Yorkshire.


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 14, 2007)

Oops sorry Kathy, forgot your girls! :-*


----------



## KathyM (Mar 31, 2010)

There are pics on my website, but I won't link on here. They are lovely black hooded girls, very easy to handle although they need some extra work to get out of their shyness. We do ask that our rats go to non-breeding homes on a pet only contract and we will be asking in future that these homes do not feed Burgess Excel or PAH rat nuggets.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

KathyM said:


> We do ask that our rats go to non-breeding homes on a pet only contract and we will be asking in future that these homes do not feed Burgess Excel or PAH rat nuggets.


That seems a strange request... is there a reason you state for them not to be fed Burgess Excel or Pets at Home rat nuggets? I know of many, including myself, that feed PAH nuggets.


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Kathy is just ensuring their long term health and happiness. After all, if people want to feed those things, they can always find rats elsewhere.

Although they'll be missing out on lovely girls - I was far too tempted by these, but I have to be good and stick to rats for my breeding plans (of which rescues obviously are not part of!).


----------



## KathyM (Mar 31, 2010)

I normally completely respect the owner's right to feed whatever they feel best and to bed them on whatever they feel best, I despair at "rat police" (so don't want to be one) and realise it seems a strange request, but when every single rat that I have met that has been fed on those things has either been overweight or had cancer, and after having the day I had yesterday because of these nuggets, I think I have no choice but to ask owners to put their rats' health first and say no nuggets. PAH will sell anyone rats who wants to feed nuggets too, if people want mine then it's not much to ask that they feed them a suitable diet. ;D


----------

